# Racing in Chicago Suburbs?



## fuzzlost (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of any racing in the Chicago suburbs, around Naperville, Aurora, Bloomingdale, Elgin? Northwest suburbs, I guess =)


----------



## outlandr91 (Dec 15, 2002)

The closest tracks are His N Hers in Kenosha and Leisure Hours in Joliet.Roughly, 1 hour away.


----------

